# 580EX II end of life?



## friedrice1212 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey folks, I'm in the market to get my first Canon hotshoe flashgun and I'm wondering if the 580EX II will be gone soon. I have a 5D Mark II and I'm looking into the 430 and the 580 right now. At the moment, I won't be needing the wireless master of the 580, but probably will in the future. So I was wondering if I get a 430 now and wait for when I'll need the wireless master, is the 580 going to be gone. Right now, only B&H has stock i think, and the 600 is just overkill for me. And in terms of performance, is the 580 THAT much better than the 430 to justify a 200$ higher price tag?

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, Canon will have parts for years, and third party repair services will have them longer.


----------

